

Aaron Levie: Delivering Innovation for the Enterprise [video] - philfrasty
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2606

======
goronbjorn
I was in the crowd for this talk as a student. Three months later, I
interviewed at Box. Haven't looked back since.

